# Mærsk McKinney Møller



## McCloggie (Apr 19, 2008)

News just out that Mr. Mærsk McKinney Møller has died this morning aged 98.

He became a partner with his father in the A P Møller ship owning company in 1940 and went to the USA where he set up Mærsk Line there. From the death of his father (A P Møller) in 1965 he ran the the company on a daily basis until 1993 when he became Chairman of the AP Møller Maersk group until 2003.

It is really hard to thnk of others today who have had such an input into the daily lives of their country as Mærsk has had in Denmark as they own supermarkets, banks etc. as well as the more obvious shipping, offshore and oil and gas interests.

McC


----------



## Malky Glaister (Nov 2, 2008)

I shook hands with gentleman at the head office with around thirty other Officers from the UK fleet. A most impressive fellow.

A sad loss.

regards

Malky


----------



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

I was priviledged to be introduced to him in the lift at Moller HQ one morning. A fine gentleman and a model for the maritime industry. He will be a very hard act to follow.

Chris Allport


----------



## Alan Rawlinson (Dec 11, 2008)

*Moller legend*



callpor said:


> I was priviledged to be introduced to him in the lift at Moller HQ one morning. A fine gentleman and a model for the maritime industry. He will be a very hard act to follow.
> 
> Chris Allport


Agree with that...

Had the privilage of escorting him around the Port of Felixstowe when he visited around 1988. He asked a lot of searching questions, and was very switched on as we all expected.

He leaves a very impressive record, and will always be remembered as an icon of the shipping world.


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

Unlike the other giants of the shipping industry who were in some sense or other his contempraries, Sir Maersk McKinney-Moller died "at the top of his game".

Lord Kylsant built an empire of similar range and diversity, but saw it collapse and went to jail for fraud.

DK Ludwig, Stavros Niarchos, Aristotle Onassis were all tanker specialists, CY Tung's empire did not quite collapse, but came close, and YK Pao shrank his operation down to a fraction of its former self. 

Only the Moller Group went on steadily growing, though the loss of the shipyard must have been a regret to him.


----------



## Wee John (Feb 24, 2006)

Malky, was with you when we met the man, and like you was most impressed. I think all in that group felt the same, just a shame we did not feel the same after we joined the ships.
With his passing another one more family company ends up in the hands of bean counters.


----------

